# Thining About Trading For This



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

bombadier 650 cc vert fast atv 2000 model

what do you all think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the DS650 is suppose to be pretty badace....


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

reply the guy says he wants my 02...hummmmmmmmm:aargh4: I don't know what to say to him


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if it was me when i sold my 4x4 for my 400ex i regretted it but i like to play in the mud. if you don't ride mud then it proly wont matter to you


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well traded! :aargh4: man is thing scary fast!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well were are the new pics??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I read somewhere once that it is the ultimate duner. & makes a good woods quad too.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep those are crazy fast never rode one but got past by them ole 400ex I had didn't even rate in comparison...only thing I didn't like was the front fenders.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like the front fenders it reminds me of a Plymouth prowler


----------

